
25 Years of Linux – so far - ashitlerferad
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/698042/76a0ec8ba4b729bd/
======
ashitlerferad
If you enjoy this article, please consider subscribing to LWN so they can
continue covering the world of Linux.

